# Best Respiratory supplement?



## Parkranger (1 September 2006)

Don't want to pay the earth (as some of the new supplements seem to cost a fortune!) but Ty's started getting a little wheezy after exercise.  His eyes are also still running but he's on steroids from the vets now.

So I'm damping down his hay and feeding it from the floor now so that should help him a bit.

Hate givinig supplements but I think something to boost his immune system and get everythign working well would benefit him....he's already on garlic but his feed is very basis (nuts and chaff).

Thanks x


----------



## Helga1980 (1 September 2006)

M is on Dodson and Horrell Breathe Free which seems to work for him and is reasonably priced (I love the smell as well).

I've heard good things about the NAF respiratory supplements, they've got a variety including one in their 5 star range which is supposed to be fab but expensive.


----------



## Nickymac (1 September 2006)

I've used Equine America Coff Less and that was really good; also my friend used it when Ventipulmin made no difference at all, so she swears  by it. I've also used their Emune for mine when he needed a bit of a boost - it has echinacea in. (I'm not an Equine America rep btw!!)


----------



## threeponies (1 September 2006)

YO's horse gets Breathe Free and has not needed Ventipulmin since being on it, he's been on Ventipulmin for years.


----------



## Helga1980 (1 September 2006)

Victress - Sorry to hi-jack post.

Do any of the 'pre-exercise' breathing supplements work?  I'm thinking of trying one on M before XC just to open up his pipes a bit more and give as much help as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Tempi (1 September 2006)

D&amp;H Breathe free, i swear by it, Bloss never coughs/wheezes when shes on it!!

(JAK swears by it too!!)


----------



## GTs (1 September 2006)

Umm, so are you saying our air is not good enough for you horse?


----------



## Parkranger (1 September 2006)

I hate giving supplements but he's obviously suffering with our rubbish hay even though it's dampened so want to nip it in the bud now....


----------



## Puppy (1 September 2006)

Why don't you try feeding haylage instead?

Is he stabled at the moment?


----------



## Parkranger (1 September 2006)

I did think about haylage but hay is included in our livery costs.  I suppose I could see if they'd reduce his livery and I buy in my own haylage.

Going to give it a go with feeding hay off the ground.  Vet thinks that because he sticks his face right in the haynet (and there is a reason for that!) it's clogging up his ducts with dust - even after dampening the hay.

May try steaming it so the dust is well and truly gone.

TBH he needs a little conditioning so haylage may well be the answer.....


----------



## Puppy (1 September 2006)

So is he stabled? And on what bedding? That could be as much to blame as the hay!


----------



## Parkranger (1 September 2006)

He's on shavings and is stabled over night.  The hay is particularly bad at our yard so I'm thinking of asking them to lower the livery slightly and I buy in my own haylage.

The shavings aren't that dusty and to be honest he's such a wet horse (grrrr) that the dust doesn't have a chance!!

Maybe wrong but I'm thinking that it's cheaper to start haylage first than change to a paper bed or suchlike.


----------



## Puppy (1 September 2006)

Ok well if the hay is poor then I certainly wouldn't bother faffing about wetting it, I would just buy in haylage. You say he needs the condition anyway (topscore haylage do three different protein levels, if you're worried about him hotting up buy the lowest one) It'll probably reduce your hard feed, and mean no need for supplements, so it justifies the expense. Not to mention how much condition he'll put on for being able to breathe better and being happier eating his forage.

Shavings are still surprisingly dusty (think about the black you end up with in your eyes and nostrils when mucking it out several shaving beds) I found medibed one of the best kind of dust free beddings, as although its dusty when you shake it out (do so in the morning if bringing in at night so the dust settles) once the dust has settled it doesn't seem to kick up again as much as shavings.

If you do change to paper then make sure its paper and not cheap old newspaper, as the ink mixed with urine gives off gases which will antagonise his breathing all the more.

I've had years of trying to manage a horse with rather bad COPD and tbh, the best thing you can do for him in turn him out 24/7 and feed haylage never hay. However, I expect you will say this isn't an option at your yard in which case you may want to think about investing in some rubber matting.


----------



## Parkranger (1 September 2006)

Unfortunately 247 out isn't an option - will be when we move back to hampshire but not in Surrey!

I will try haylage to start with - will get some in tomorrow.

Any ideas of the cost?  If you're using it at the moment and you're using it in the evenings only, any ideas what I will be looking at cost wise?

Will try hay first then worry about bedding.  

Thanks for the advice......


----------



## katiejaye (1 September 2006)

the dodson and horrel is very good. I use the liquid. Louis just started coughing last night for the first time in ages and it was the day after I had run out of the supplement. He's been on it a couple of months and i've seen much improvement


----------



## Puppy (1 September 2006)

Well I now buy huge bales of haylage (nutritionally checked by D&amp;H but from a local suplier) as I use it for two living out, fed ab lib, mid winter, day and night. I haven't bought the little bales for a few years now...

However, a quick google tells me a small bale of haylage (Topscore/horsehage/etc) is roughly £6 a bale (must be used within 5 days when opened as it will start to go off) and I would expect that to make you about 3 nets (thats what it would do for my boy, but he was only 14.2 and didn't eat a great deal), maybe slightly less for Ty, though all depends on the individual.

I think if you know that your hay is poor you are far better off going down that route and addressing the problem, than just feeding a supplement. Best of luck with it all.


----------



## scrat (1 September 2006)

Our cob has NAF Dtox to boost his immune system and has coped really well. He had NAF Respirator for a while when the weather was very hot, this was as well as the Dtox. I think living out 24/7 has made the most difference to his health. Large square bales of haylage in my part of Hampshire are about £15. What type of stable do you have? If you are in an open barn then all your efforts will be in vain if your neighbour is on straw or uses dry hay.


----------

